# Sunday's Show and Tell. ...1/18/15



## jd56 (Jan 18, 2015)

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week,  whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Not from lack of trying I have no new additions.
Shame no one is in the Seattle, Wash. area to help a fellow member out. Sometimes new finds can be harder than one thinks to acquire when so far away.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2015)

Bought another 38 bluebird, this one belonged to a fellow cabe member and friend. Only one of three deluxe models out there
Nick


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2015)

wow!! awesome bluebird nick. cant wait to see this one cleaned up. rob.:o


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 18, 2015)

No bikes only parts for me. I found an interesting seat post. I didn't even know it existed. It is shaped like a Lucky 7 seat post but has a wedge on the bottom with a long bolt that goes through the center. It is exactly what the doctor ordered. I am a bit too tall for my bike. By moving the seat back a few inches it will improve the ride. Right now I feel my legs are a bit too close to the bars. IF you are looking for one also there is another on Ebay today. I believe the auction ends today.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> ...Only one of three deluxe models out there
> Nick




Simply, wow - good for you.


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice! Great pair of Bluebirds! 



Nickinator said:


> Bought another 38 bluebird, this one belonged to a fellow cabe member and friend. Only one of three deluxe models out there
> Nick


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Nick congrats is this your 5th one you own?


----------



## petritl (Jan 18, 2015)

I was after a nice deluxe ( springer / DD 2spd) girls Hornet last week at auction and bought this 1948 girls bike for its b6 fenders and deluxe chainguard to turn that bike into a B6. The auction bike went to someone else so I'm holding on to this with a loose grip if anyone is interested. 










A couple of years back I bought an original paint Hawthorne that was missing the top half of the winner headlight. I bought this NOS light but don't know if I can bring myself to separate the box and light. 







I picked this guy out of his litter, he will be home in about 3 weeks; his name is Springer.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 18, 2015)

Good week for pickins. Speedo and flaps from fellow cabers, and decal from ebay.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2015)

petritl said:


> I was after a nice deluxe ( springer / DD 2spd) girls Hornet last week at auction and bought this 1948 girls bike for its b6 fenders and deluxe chainguard to turn that bike into a B6. The auction bike went to someone else so I'm holding on to this with a loose grip if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All of the bike stuff is great, but tad that pup is really cute. Rob.


----------



## petritl (Jan 18, 2015)

57 spitfire said:


> All of the bike stuff is great, but tad that pup is really cute. Rob.



Thanks Rob, The girls are getting excited about getting him, dad isn't looking forward to the road trip though (Atlanta, GA).


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 18, 2015)

Got the schwinn stem for free in a box of junk and bought this Thor tray.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 18, 2015)

Picked this SK up from Freddie this week. Easily straightened the fork that a previous buyer was overly concerned about, threw some parts on it I had laying around and its ready to roll. Seat is ugly and needs to go but boy is it comfortable.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Bri!!Now that youve made me jealous..Its my turn to make you jealous...
Non Balloon...Picked this up from the original owner..His son and he went all over racing,his son was really good..He was cool,telling all sorts of race stories..This is getting the re-chrome though(Trust me,it needs it..but,Ill try cleaning it up first but....


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 18, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Nice Bri!!Now that youve made me jealous..Its my turn to make you jealous...
> Non Balloon...Picked this up from the original owner..His son and he went all over racing,his son was really good..He was cool,telling all sorts of race stories..This is getting the re-chrome though(Trust me,it needs it..but,Ill try cleaning it up first but....





You win...


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh Man ..


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 18, 2015)

I got this cool handlebar clock in awesome condition


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 18, 2015)

Been a slow month or so here but picked up a maroon and ivory 49 b6 (at least I think it is) and



 a last week picked up a matching girls corvette for the 56. Maybe it won't be a bad year after all! Nice bluebirds, nickinator!!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Delta disease*

just got this on Ebay,large 1944 print of the Delta factory seller got it from an estate sale in Marion In. where delta was located. I could only get this 1 photo to post clearly. Ebay item # 2617131832110 to see the complete 50 x 20 print


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 18, 2015)

Picked up my 3rd ladies Colson in the last 6 months on a tip just yesterday.
I could barely make out what torpedo light/horn was on the handlebars...and I was hoping it was aluminum.
Turned out being steel and a horn with a gilled front and sides with a ribbed trim piece around the center...never seen it before and its pretty cool although not what I was hoping.
Good blue/white wheels and a stamped rack with a squared end that I thought waa different.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 18, 2015)

I picked this up on eBay "Buy It Now".  It  was listed for about 10 minutes...I love Elgins!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2015)

Boy it gets chilly in Riverside!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Boy it gets chilly in Riverside!




I think that's the imported stuff from China.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice score Robertriley.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice,especially with the floating hub. These have really grown on me,that style frame and it's construction was far ahead of its time.Look @ the Electra frames,they advertise that style as a new concept.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 19, 2015)

I got this Ben Hur from another CABE member, Tad Petrie (petritl). He delivered it on his way south on business. And then on his way back north, he picked up a bike I had sold on CL and delivered it to the buyer in Illinois! What a great guy, a real asset to The CABE.

This is nice, even nicer than the pictures. I think it's all original with a period basket that has probably been on it since new.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 19, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> Been a slow month or so here but picked up a maroon and ivory 49 b6 (at least I think it is) andView attachment 191698




Really wanted this one.  Jim was a nice guy to talk to.  Glad someone on here got it.  If you part it out, I need the pedals if they are decent.


----------



## thatonejohn (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing too fancy here, a 1950 Schwinn DX that will need a bunch of work (parts, goof off, and unbending left side rear stays), and a 50's Huffy built Hiawatha Seminole, got them from new member thanson at a reasonable price.  Turns out he also got my Honda CB160 all tuned up in the fall too!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 19, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Really wanted this one.  Jim was a nice guy to talk to.  Glad someone on here got it.  If you part it out, I need the pedals if they are decent.



Yeah Jim was a pretty good guy, ended up coming home with 2 bikes and a bench vice, could have stayed longer but had to get home to go to work. The b6 is actually pretty nice, still the Goodyear g3 on the front. Plans now are to clean it up and start the hunt for fenders and a tank. Will be a nice bike, he did mention talking to a guy from Philadelphia that was real helpful. Will start a thread soon on the cleanup and build.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 19, 2015)

Picked these up.a 62 tornado and a 61 flying star.now I have both twin straightbar style frames.


----------

